# elevamento a potenza - "X alla"



## elguanarteme

Ciao
Qualcuno mi sa dire come si traduce in inglese una frase tipo:
"3 alla quinta"? (oppure "3 elevato alla quinta")?
e in generale come si fanno le potenze?

So che un numero alla seconda è seguito da "square" e se è alla terza "cube" ma in generale come si fa?

Grazie mille


----------



## stezza

Alla seconda si dice *squared* e alla terza si dice *cubed* - con la _d_ finale. Poi, _to the power of four/five/six_ eccetera


----------



## elguanarteme

quindi per dire "3 alla sesta" per esempio:

"three to the power of six" etc..

Grazie mille, (anche per la velocità di risposta.)


----------



## stezza

Esatto!

Benvenuto al forum!


----------



## alein

Come si fa, più in generale, a dire che un numero è elevato a potenza?
Devo tradurre "elevazioni a potenza" ma non so proprio come si possa rendere l'espressione. Non mi pare corretto nemmeno usando "degrees" come potenza.
Potrebbe essere semplicemente "raises"?


Grazie
alein


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *alein!*

Ti suggerisco: "_elevazioni a potenza di un numero_"   = "_exponentiation of a number_" ed "_elevazioni a potenza" = "exponentiation_".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## alein

Grazie mille! Funziona molto bene!
alein


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, reading back over the earlier posts #2 and #3 (from a few years ago), I'd like to add that "three to the power of six" may be correct, but not as common as "three to the sixth power" or even just "three to the sixth."


----------



## Einstein

joanvillafane said:


> Hi, reading back over the earlier posts #2 and #3 (from a few years ago), I'd like to add that "three to the power of six" may be correct, but not as common as "three to the sixth power" or even just "three to the sixth."


Agreed, also from the BrE side.
If we need a verb, we say "raised to the power of six" or "raised to the sixth power".
At school we didn't talk about "exponentiation" but I know Benzene is reliable so I'm sure it's used.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Einstein!*

I thank you since you have faith in me....

Please look at here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponentiation

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Einstein

Benzene said:


> Hi *Einstein!*
> I thank you since you have faith in me....
> Please look at here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponentiation


Yes, I wasn't casting doubt on the existence of the word, but when I studied maths at school we certainly knew the words _exponent _and _exponential_, but never _exponentiation_. It's probably used at a higher level; we had more prosaic terms.


----------



## giginho

Hi all!

As a former math student I'm used to say, reading this (x^5+y^4+z^3 + k^2+t....): ics 5(cinque) più ipsilon 4(quattro) più zeta cubo più kappa quadro più t.....

As stated in post 2 kappa quadro is "k" squared and "z" cubed, but what about X and Y? Is there a way to shorten the expression suggested "X to the power of five"?

Thank you all!


----------



## GavinW

giginho said:


> As a former math student ... Is there a way to shorten the expression suggested "X to the power of five"?



As a former student who flunked maths, I can say: Yes, there is a shorter form. 
x to the 5th ("x to the fifth")

EDIT: I now see this was suggested in post 8. 
giginho's post led me to believe this had not already been suggested.


----------



## Passante

Gigi scusa ma davvero è stato tolto anche 'alla' da X *alla* 5? Fra un po' vi capirete a gesti...


----------



## dragonseven

Passante said:


> Gigi scusa ma davvero è stato tolto anche 'alla' da X *alla* 5? Fra un po' vi capirete a gesti...


Penso di poter affermare con certezza che il modo detto da Gigi sia da considerarsi erroneo e per niente usato (credo che qui Gigi l'abbia usato a mo' di esempio di semplificazione estrema per vedere se c'era un corrispettivo inglese e non per affermare che così è in italiano); risultato scritto di detta dicitura: "x5+y4+z^3+k^2+t...". 
Credo proprio che chi lo usa a quel modo venga visto un po' male se non addirittura deriso poiché è il modo di dire dell'ignorante matematico (riferendosi alle potenze).
Anche <x alla 5> è poco usata, sempre me*g*lio dire <x alla 5^>.


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Penso di poter affermare con certezza che il modo detto da Gigi sia da considerarsi erroneo e per niente usato (credo che qui Gigi l'abbia usato a mo' di esempio di semplificazione estrema per vedere se c'era un corrispettivo inglese e non per affermare che così è in italiano); risultato scritto di detta dicitura: x5+y4+z^3+k^2+t...".
> Credo proprio che chi lo usa a quel modo venga visto un po' male se non addirittura deriso poiché è il modo di dire dell'ignorante matematico (riferendosi alle potenze).
> Anche <x alla 5> è poco usata, sempre me*g*lio dire <x alla 5^>.



Col cavolo che viene deriso!

Mai assistito ad una lezione di analisi al poli? X alla quinta forse lo dici al liceo; all'università, quando hai equazioni lunghe due righe non ti sbrighi più altrimenti e dici: "X cinque". E poi scusa: chi ha già visto X5 anziché 5X per intendere "cinque per x"?? 

Passante: credimi che se vai a lezione di analisi, geometria, meccanica razionale o qualsivoglia lezione tecnica ad ingegneria sentirai dire X cinque al posto di X alla quinta. Quest'ultima versione è usata per dare enfasi all'esponente, magari durante una dimostrazione del professore, ma mai durante una normale enunciazione di una formula.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La stessa identica discussione è stata fatta qui

*X equals negative b plus or minus the square root of b-squared minus four ac, all over two a*


Evidentemente non tutti hanno frequentato facoltà di indirizzo matematico o scientifico. 
Il modo di leggere le equazioni e le espressioni polinomiali citato da Gigi non sarà, a livello formale, il più corretto ma è assolutamente diffuso tra quelli che masticano tanta matematica tutti i giorni e sanno benissimo che alla centesima volta che ti tocca ripetere "X elevato alla quinta" non ne puoi più e dici "X cinque".
Poi se quelli che hanno fatto il liceo classico e poi filosofia o lettere (ovvero ZERO matematica) storcono il naso, beh problemi loro


----------



## giginho

GavinW said:


> As a former student who flunked maths, I can say: Yes, there is a shorter form.
> x to the 5th ("x to the fifth")
> 
> EDIT: I now see this was suggested in post 8.
> giginho's post led me to believe this had not already been suggested.



Gavin, sorry for having misleaded you, but what you suggested is the equivalent of "x alla quinta". Is it possible to shorten that expression one more, for example as "x fifth"?


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Col cavolo che viene deriso!
> 
> Mai assistito ad una lezione di analisi al poli? X alla quinta forse lo dici al liceo; all'università, quando hai equazioni lunghe due righe non ti sbrighi più altrimenti e dici: "X cinque". E poi scusa: chi ha già visto X5 anziché 5X per intendere "cinque per x"??


 Ciao Gigi
 Sono d'accordo con te che in un contesto matematico di un certo livello si possa omettere "alla", ma rimangono gli ordinali e non i cardinali giusto per non creare confusione. Come pronunceresti se no questo (per essere breve) esempio: <2x24y56z4 3a2b6 + 6x24y52z4a6b6>?


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Gigi
> Sono d'accordo con te che in un contesto matematico di un certo livello si possa omettere "alla", ma rimangono gli ordinali e non i cardinali giusto per non creare confusione. Come pronunceresti se no questo (per essere breve) esempio: <2x24y56z4 + 6x24y52z4>?



Ciao Dragon!
Una roba del genere è *pornomatematica*! Chi è il sano di mente che scriverebbe una roba del genere? comunque la leggerei:

2X2, 4Y5,6Z4 più bla bla bla, dove le virgole indicano le pause


----------



## GavinW

giginho said:


> Gavin, sorry for having misleaded you, but what you suggested is the equivalent of "x alla quinta". Is it possible to shorten that expression one more, for example as "x fifth"?



I don't know, sorry. But I'm curious to find out...


----------



## Passante

giginho said:


> Col cavolo che viene deriso!
> Passante: credimi che se vai a lezione di analisi, geometria, meccanica razionale o qualsivoglia lezione tecnica ad ingegneria sentirai dire X cinque al posto di X alla quinta. Quest'ultima versione è usata per dare enfasi all'esponente, magari durante una dimostrazione del professore, ma mai durante una normale enunciazione di una formula.


Stai parlando con un ingegnere


----------



## giginho

Passante said:


> Stai parlando con un ingegnere



Pure tu....


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Ciao Dragon!
> Una roba del genere è *pornomatematica*! Chi è il sano di mente che scriverebbe una roba del genere? comunque la leggerei:
> 
> 2X2, 4Y5,6Z4 più bla bla bla, dove le virgole indicano le pause



Ok; abbiamo avuto due metodi d'insegnamento differenti. Beato te che chi le pronunciava poneva pause; nel mio caso le pause non erano contemplate e se non ci fosse stata la dicitura come te l'ho detta era impossibile stare dietro alla dettatura. Se il mio professore (fosse sano di mente o andasse a letto con manuali di analisi quantistica, non lo so) per come dettava e scriveva le avesse pronunciate come nel caso detto da te penso che sarebbe stato soggetto di qualche efferato crimine.


----------



## Pat (√2)

giginho said:


> Is there a way to shorten the expression suggested "X to the power of five"?


Posso vantare solo lo scientifico e un po' di statistica ed economia all'uni, ma ho sentito con queste mie umanistiche orecchie un insigne matematico statunitense dire "x to the three". Penso che non ci siano problemi a dire "x to the five/four". Che dite?
Il matematico in questione era Graham, quello che ha scoperto il numero di cell del Creatore


----------



## giginho

Dragon, trovami un prof di mate sano di mente e ti offro da bere!

Concordo con te che la pronuncia può far la differenza tra il capire e il non capire l'enunciato!

Pat: vedi mio post 20 e conseguente risposta di Gavin post 21, fin li ci eravamo arrivati ma mi fa piacere che tu me lo confermi! Il punto attuale è:

come in italiano si sente dire (ok, ok, non in tutte le facoltà/regioni) x^5 = ics cinque, si può fare altrettanto in inglese e abbreviare "x to the five" ad "X five" senza intendere la nota autovettura?

P.S. Ecco chi è il responsabile di tutte le chiamate che mi arrivano!!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

giginho said:


> Pat: vedi mio post 20 e conseguente risposta di Gavin post 21, fin li ci eravamo arrivati ma mi fa piacere che tu me lo confermi!


Ma non eravate arrivati a "x to the fifth"? Sant'Agnese, che giornata.

(Non può essere che ti chiamino, perché ancora non si conosce il prefisso )


----------



## giginho

Pat (√2) said:


> Ma non eravate arrivati a "x to the fifth"? Sant'Agnese, che giornata.
> 
> (Non può essere che ti chiamino, perché ancora non si conosce il prefisso )



No, noi siamo avanti e quello ce l'aveva confermato anche Gavin....ora speriamo che arrivi qualche foriero madrelingua che ci dia le necessarie informazioni.

P.S. a suon di tentativi, qualcuno l'ha trovato sto cacchio di prefisso!


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Dragon, trovami un prof di mate sano di mente e ti offro da bere!


Ti ringrazio dell'offerta ma la trovo veramente tosta come sfida. Forse tra qualche E.T. lo trovo; vale lo stesso?


----------



## ggmanci

Vedo questa discussione per caso dopo sei anni (ci sono capitato cercando altro) e non posso fare a meno di intervenire.
In anni di fisica non ho mai sentito dire x cinque anziché x alla quinta.
Forse in qualche caso, quando non ci sia possibilità di equivoco, si può anche fare (basta intendersi), ma generalmente, se proprio si vuole accorciare si dice x quinta, togliendo "alla".
Anche perché nella matematica "vera" (come dice qualcuno sopra), quella che si fa all'università, spesso la ics ha un indice... (x uno si intende x con indice 1 - in posizione sottoscritta - e x uno alla quinta è evidente cosa significhi).
Non parliamo di quando la x ha magari due indici sottoscritti e due "apici" ;-) ;-)


----------



## giginho

ggmanci said:


> In anni di fisica non ho mai sentito dire x cinque anziché x alla quinta



Ciao,
Io in anni di ingegneria ho sentito spessissimo dire (e ho detto spessissimo) "ics cinque" per dire x alla quinta, mai "ics quinta"....per me ics quinta è ics con apice 5


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Ciao,
> Io in anni di ingegneria ho sentito spessissimo dire (e ho detto spessissimo) "ics cinque" per dire x alla quinta, mai "ics quinta"....per me ics quinta è ics con apice 5


Concordo.
Se una persona legge rapidamente un'espressione ad alta voce che tutti possono leggere (come su una lavagna) "X5-X2" letto " X cinque meno X due" è veloce e inequivocabile.


----------

